# may be getting sirius in march



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

for my b-day so we will see keep ya fingers crossed


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ok im going to get the boombox but ive read on the circuit city website that it does not work and that it can not pick up a signal i need a reply from anyone who has the boombox


----------



## davdes (Feb 23, 2005)

Don't waste your money!

I've had Sirius satellite for four months now. Sirius has the same type of mouthy DJ's as regular radio who are more impressed with hearing themselves talk than playing music.

In between every song they take time to put in there .02 cents of worthless information. I.E. they feel the need to tell you about the Michael Jackson case or Toilet bowls in Mylasia. (Feb.23, 2005)

Their lack of creativity shows bright as they continue playing the same popular songs (Breakaway, etc.) & catch phrases over and over..., "You're on the Pulse" , "100% commercial free" (How many times do I need to hear that????), "Listen to channel 150 for traffic in your area" , "You're on the Buzzsaw", etc.

Besides their lack of creativity, the Sirius satellite signal will be lost every time you pass tall trees or buildings - thats much worse than FM signals. They won't tell you about those issues though.

I paid for a year subscription and I DOUBT I will renew.

IMO, Your money is better spent on an MP3 player loaded with all your favorite music..., Like Napsters new deal for all the songs you want for $15.00 without the annoying DJ's!!!

Sirius satellite radio is NOT worth buying into.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

yeah ok whatever


troll


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> yeah ok whatever
> 
> troll


agreed!! Just bought my second Sirius receiver since signing up in Nov.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

cool good luck with it


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

pez2002 said:


> ok im going to get the boombox but ive read on the circuit city website that it does not work and that it can not pick up a signal i need a reply from anyone who has the boombox


I have the boombox..it works great outside..The problem with sirius is that the satellites rotate so its hard to find a good indoor location to get consistent reception


----------

